# So.... Irene's preggie with our 2nd



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Been extremely busy lately with work, taking care of Felicia, and other issues but I thought I would share with the community the good news.

Just found out Wed. night that Irene is 3 weeks pregnant (if the ClearBlue tester is accurate).

That means a new baby in early-mid July. Wooooooohoooooo!!!!

Asked Felicia whether she wanted a baby bro or sis & she wants a baby bro.

Irene & I are fine with either a boy or girl, as long as the baby is healthy. (if as smart & cute as Felicia, that would be a bonus)

So, got lots of things to consider when it comes to getting our place ready for another baby. Will be an exciting time. Looking forward to being a dad for the second time. 3 years apart should be a good span. 

Now my parents & almost everyone else we know can get off our case about having another child!!!

Anthony, Irene & Felicia (& fetus)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Anthony thats great news Congratz!!! to u, Irene and Felicia


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Anthony and Irene


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats ^_^

4 more to make a hockey team ^_^

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

congrats! prepare for insanity in the house, as once the second arrives, all personal time has ended


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats, you should have the whole routine down packed, being the second time around


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulation to both of you Anthony


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

WOWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! Super good news!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, hope Irene has a comfortable pregnancy


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Anthony, I guess you weren't that extremely busy with work a few months ago.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Anthony.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Anthony, Irene, and Felicia!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Anthony!!
Cheers!!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

That is fantastic news Anthony! Congratulations!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go stud! Congrats.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Woops, meant 3 weeks pregnant, not 3 months. Lack of sleep I guess messes me up a bit

Something I'm sure to have to get used to once baby #2 arrives (and probably even before).


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats you three...............


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats. should be fun..3 years apart will be good. she will be more independant and a great helper. 
im gonna be a grandmother again also. its due on my bday.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Anthony. Charlotte is 17 months now and we are just starting to get some sleep. It's not her but her older brother who's 4 this year keeping us up. Jealousy issues.....so yeah, get your sleep now because you're not remember what it's like to sleep more than 2 hours at a time after the second one is born!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations. Hope you will still have time for BCaquaria once the baby arrives


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

congrats anthony! hopefully he/she will be as cute as Felicia!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your little girl. The more kids, the better!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 13, 2010)

just a cautionary note - I am speaking from direct experience - lots of things can happen in the first tri mester - best to keep things on the down low until this period is over .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, I will be super busy taking care of Felicia so Irene has less to deal with during her pregnancy. I'm sure my parents & hers will also be doing the same.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

CONGRADS.  
All the best to you and your family.

Now with gonna have TWO kids, maybe you wont have time for your fish anymore, i could take your tanks home with me an take care of them .


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Warmest congratulations and good wishes, Seahorse(and baby)Fanatic!


----------

